# Suppression favoris Safari ?



## bertol65 (12 Janvier 2014)

Bonjour,
Comment supprimmer ou organiser les favoris dans Safari ?
Merci.


----------



## lineakd (13 Janvier 2014)

@bertol65, tu as encore ton ipad?
Est-ce le le dossier favoris ou les signets de l'application safari que tu veux modifier?
Sous quel ios est ta tablette?


----------



## bertol65 (13 Janvier 2014)

Oui toujours avec le iPad ! Pour la navigation en mer avec les cartes Navionics c'est quand même pas mal. Mais pour le reste je n'ai pas changé d'avis. Je suis sur iOS 7 et je veux virer des Favoris, les trucs juste sous la barre d'adresse de Safari.


----------



## lineakd (13 Janvier 2014)

@bertol65, ouvre l'app réglages/safari/général et désactive "afficher la barre des favoris".


----------



## bertol65 (13 Janvier 2014)

Ce n'est pas désactiver la barre que je veux faire c'est suprimmer certains des favoris. Toujours aussi intuitif le iPad ;-)

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 05h00 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 04h51 ----------

Je viens de me rendre compte que la liste des favoris n'est pas la même dans Safari que dans l'app Réglages. Je n'ai que des dossiers dans Réglages avec l'icône d'un dossier alors que dans Safari j'ai des dossiers et des favoris avec l'icône d'un livre ouvert.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 05h02 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 05h00 ----------

Normalement des les autres AppStore en général tu vas sur modifier et tu supprimes ce que tu veux, je n'ai pas ça avec Safari !

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 05h03 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 05h02 ----------

Merci aussi la correction automatique dans iPad !


----------



## rgi (13 Janvier 2014)

Dans safari en bas vers la droite tu a une icone en forme de livre (icone signet) tu clique dessus puis choisi al rubrique que tu souhaite et fait ce que tu as à faire.


----------



## lineakd (15 Janvier 2014)

@bertol65, comme écrit @rgi (merci à lui), tu sélectionnes ton le dossier favoris puis un appui/glisser vers la gauche et tu appuies sur supprimer.
Pour supprimer un dossier de signet, il suffit d'appuyer sur modifier puis d'appuyer sur l'icône en forme de sens de sens interdit.
L'application réglages/safari/favoris permet de sélectionner ton dossier des signets favoris dans l'application safari, uniquement.


> Normalement des les autres AppStore en général tu vas sur modifier et tu supprimes ce que tu veux, je n'ai pas ça avec Safari !


Sur l'application safari/signets, tu peux supprimer tous les dossiers signets sauf l'historique et favoris.


----------

